# Comparing nail sizes?



## TaskBoy

How do 16 gauge nail gun nails compare to 4D finish nails in diameter and head size? I have 1.5 inch 4D finish nails. Thanks.


----------



## Big Al

I'm sorry but it seems like your question is a joke. 16 penny nails are bigger. If you go to a hardware store you can see why I'm perplexed.


----------



## glennjanie

Hello TaskBoy:
I would think the 16 ga nails would be approximately the same diameter as the 4d finish nails. There is a difference between the gauge and the penny or d size, gauge meaning 16 pieces of the wire equals 1", while penny is based on something else.
Glenn


----------



## TaskBoy

Big Al said:


> I'm sorry but it seems like your question is a joke. 16 penny nails are bigger. If you go to a hardware store you can see why I'm perplexed.



No joke Al. I am using 4D 1.5s with a hammer and want a nail gun that shoots similar sized air nails. 16 gauge, not 16 penny.


----------



## lynch

I use 18 gauge 1-1/2" nails instead of 4d finish nails. The 16 gauge I use instead of 6d or 8d.


----------

